# Share your experiences meeting the pros



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wondering who out there have met and/or ridden with any pro racers, and what's it been like. I'm starting this thread after reading about Lance riding with a thousand normal folks in Ireland, which I think is really cool of him. 

Guess I'll start first. I met three professional cyclists and all have been positve experiences:

1. Floyd Landis: I went to a bookstore to hear him discuss and field questions regarding his book "Positively False" and his career. This was before he lost all his appeals. He seemed genuine, and was definitely friendly. Looked like a normal joe to me. I took a picture with him, and talked for a minute while he signed my book. 

2. Christian Vandevelde: He showed in NYC a couple winters ago for a "Roller Races" event held at a bar, sponsored by NY Velocity. Basically it's people competing on rollers, which are hooked up to a purposely goofy looking Wheel of Fortune type wheel calculating the distance of each rider. There's also a race where the guys are drinking beer from a funnel attached to their heads while racing...nice. So CVV is the featured guest, and he's laughing his ass off watching people racing while drinkng beer. Stood next to him for a few minutes and talked about the event and general stuff. He was very cool and totally just like everyone else, having a beer and laughing/cheering with the rest of the crowd. Racing on rollers is friggin hard, and there were a few humorous tumbles. 

3. Chris Carmichael: No, I did not pay to go to his training camp. The coach of the team I used to ride for knows CC, and he was in town for some business. Chris decided to do a team ride with us one cool autumn day. Our rides started in Central Park and go into NJ and back in NY to Piermont and back to NYC. Somewhere on the West Side of NYC our team stopped at some point b/c we were told that that was the meeting place. After 10minutes, Chris showed up on an old Tarmac, no entourage, no other riders except our team. It was about 12 of us, and we just rode double pace line for 30+ miles, stopping for coffee midway. Chris was friendly, talkative, and we all talked about pro racing, doping policies, etc. He never spoke about his training programs, or hawked his camp. As we passed riders along the way, only a few recognized him, which made it even better. At the coffee shop, though, it was a different story. (He was wearing his Carmichael jersey too). Although he was a bit heavier than most of us, the guy can climb pretty easily. It was a very memorable experience.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

I met Lance once backstage at an AMD speaking event. He seemed very nice, but there wasn't any indepth conversations about the meaning of life.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

iherald said:


> I met Lance once backstage at an AMD speaking event. He seemed very nice, but there wasn't any indepth conversations about the meaning of life.


Haha.One probably wouldn't find the meaning of life there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I was around Frankie Andreu in a bike shop while the mechanics were building up a bike for him to ride in a Masters crit and the next day in a century. Seemed like a very nice personable guy, the shop workers were offering him the best gear they had and his biggest concern seemed to be that they were going too far. I was also waiting for them to help me find a small part and he said he'd be glad to wait while they looked for it. But I passed and waited my turn, I told the shop owner later it would have ruined my story to go ahead and I would have had no reason to still be hanging out there. It was interesting to watch a former professional rider as they got setup on a bike they had never ridden. While he declined almost anything fancy or real cutting edge he knew exactly where everything needed to be to fit him without reference. 

The biggest cycling name I was ever around was tanked, so I won't name them here, I've been a drunken jackbag myself before and don't need to be called out on it on the interwebs.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I've met a bunch: Lance, Lemond, Hincapie, VDV, Danielson, Farrar, Tyler Hamilton, Creed, Pate, Stetina, Cipollini, Barry, Hampsten and more. Generally they all were very nice. I was surprised at how approachable Lance was and Cipo was gracious as well. The one that stands out as the biggest A hole from Freddy Rodriguez. Don't know why, but he just seemed like the last thing he wanted to do at the time was ride his bike or talk to me. Maybe it was me.


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

Davis Phinnie a long time ago, back when he still owned a bike shop on the hill in Boulder. One of the nices and cool pros ever.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I've met a bunch as well. Of the oldies, I've met LeMond, Hinault (briefly), Merckx (briefly), Hampsten, Phinney, Carpenter, Grewal, and Bauer. Hinault (at the Coors Classic) was funny because he was very aloof until I spoke French with him. He kidded around and just as he was leaving, he told me my French was horrible. We had a good laugh. 

I've met Millar, VdV, Danielson (who does some great things with the Junior racers), Colby Pearce, Mike Friedman, and Cari Higgins. Even Millar, who can be very sarcastic, was a riot to talk to and he signed some things for my kid.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

When the Saturn Team existed the local Saturn dealer had a charity ride each year with one team member. The first I went to was with Clara Hughes (2 Bronze medals at Atlanta Olympics, silver in the '95 TT WC). She was very personable and made it a point to talk to nearly everyone that was there. The second was with Levi L. and I wasn't impressed at all. He acted like he'd have rather been anywhere else and seemed put out that people actually wanted to talk to him.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Phinney came to Dallas for a crit, I think it was 82 or 83, so before they all went to Europe. He couch-surfed at my coach's place, so I got to pump up his tires before the race. I was all of 16, quite the star-struck kid and in retrospect, I think it's cool - I certainly wouldn't let some random junior touch my bike before a race. 

So anyway, we start the crit, I'm shelled inside of 10 laps and just rolling along, and Phinney, who's off the front, comes up on lapping me at warp factor 11. As he blows past me, he looks at me and says "don't sit on me".

I had to laugh. Got pulled right after that.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> Phinney came to Dallas for a crit, I think it was 82 or 83, so before they all went to Europe. He couch-surfed at my coach's place, so I got to pump up his tires before the race. I was all of 16, quite the star-struck kid and in retrospect, I think it's cool - I certainly wouldn't let some random junior touch my bike before a race.
> 
> So anyway, we start the crit, I'm shelled inside of 10 laps and just rolling along, and Phinney, who's off the front, comes up on lapping me at warp factor 11. As he blows past me, he looks at me and says "don't sit on me".
> 
> I had to laugh. Got pulled right after that.


Great story! Thanks for sharing that, I appreciated it.


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

Road for a week with Steve Bauer. Great rider but not a very interesting person.

Use to ride down at a training camp in Virgina met Lyne Bessette, and a few other Quebec pros who road for US teams.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I've met a few, George, Levi, Lance, a few more no one might really know..but they were all really nice and down to earth fellows.

Except Lance he was a jerk. 
_
I kid, I kid._


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

My cycling group bumped into Marty Nothstein in Sady Eggo. He was still a track rider and he was out here for winter training. He was a nice fellow and quite gregarious but when the road started to steepen he road my group off his wheel.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

> When the Saturn Team existed the local Saturn dealer had a charity ride each year with one team member. The first I went to was with Clara Hughes (2 Bronze medals at Atlanta Olympics, silver in the '95 TT WC). She was very personable and made it a point to talk to nearly everyone that was there. The second was with Levi L. and I wasn't impressed at all. He acted like he'd have rather been anywhere else and seemed put out that people actually wanted to talk to him.


Clara Hugues, in my mind, is about as close as someone can get to the ultimate best nicest athlete out there. She is also one of the most decorated olympian in history. A is also a double speed skating athlete and aiming for another Gold in Vancouver. Her Gold in Turino had me crying in front of the TV. You can spot her cycling all the time, genuine as can be. She can mountain bike across the badlands for a week with a tent and then hop on a flight for a crit and then back out west for speed skating training.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

I did a winter ride with Bob Roll last year in Southern Maryland. Snowed some the night before but we got in 30+ miles in the cold and he was a great guy with some awesome stories.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

2005 was the first Livestrong ride in Portland, OR

I wasn't used to climbing and was really suffering....

I was struggling up one particular hill when I felt a hand on my back...this rider effortlessly pushed up the last 100 feet or so....

Who was it?.....Eddie Merckx....


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I used to host riders for a local race in South Carolina. The first year it was Greg Oravitz and Gary Mulder of Coors Light. They were a blast to ride with and then on to see Prong play in downtown Charleston. The next year it was the Saab team with Dave Mann, Declan Lonegan, and two McCormicks. I got to do some riding with Dave and Declan and they were fun, especially in pancake flat coastal SC. 

The best was being stuck in the Rome airport with the teams heading over for the start of the Giro in 2007. I got to meet Popovych, Axel Merckx, Sean Yates, Rasmussen, Matt White, and a bunch of others. I've got pictures but I've posted them before. Sean Yates had been my hero when I raced.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Met Chris Horner at this year's Chicago Criterium. My wife and I were walking back to the car after my race and we went past the registration tent. I saw this skinny guy in an Astana kit. I mentioned to my wife I thought that was Horner. We walked up to him as he was talking with a couple and their little girl. The little girl was a riot - she wanted to know if Chris had met Lance Armstrong, why he had his name on his bike, but she didn't, etc. Chris handled it all with a great sense of humor.

So, my wife and I got to chat with Chris for a few moments. He mentioned he was looking forward the typical July weather in Chicago (hot and muggy) and what was up with the low humidity and temperature in the 70's? He said he'd prefer the hot and muggy. So we chatted for a few more minutes and then he excused himself to go warm up.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I have met a bunch but the best is Bob Roll. He likes the beer and the womens. Phil and Paul can pack them down too.

Jens was awesome too.

I rode a few times with Vaughters in his Santa Clara days. Seemed to be a good guy.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> 2005 was the first Livestrong ride in Portland, OR
> 
> I wasn't used to climbing and was really suffering....
> 
> ...


I think you need to expand on this story a bit!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

bigbill said:


> I used to host riders for a local race in South Carolina. The first year it was Greg Oravitz and Gary Mulder of Coors Light.


What ever happened to Greg Oravitz?


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Dave, awesome story.

Chad


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Coolest had to be hanging out in the secret warmup tent @ CX Nationals last year & getting to see Katie Compton, LVG, and others all come in & set up to get ready for their race. 
Other than that, I've had Floyd as a podium boy (crit in Alabama about this time last year), got to meet Bobke, and hung out with Cesar Grajales (Rock Racking) at the last MTB race I went to. All cool experiences.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Of the mens' road pros, Andreu, Danielson, Horner, and Julich that I can recall. I also have wrenched for a pro womens' mountain bike and cyclocross team for the past 3 years, so I've met quite a few of the pro mountain bikers and cross racers on the US circuit. They're all pretty normal people that just happen to be a lot faster than me on a bike.

Alison Dunlap gets the nod for nicest pro I've met outside of the ones I work with.


----------



## LeafMarmot (Sep 19, 2007)

*Put Ben Jacques Maynes in the cool column*

About a week ago, at 11:30pm on the Sunday night after Tour of Utah, I found myself at a bus stop and on a city bus with my 3 year old son and Ben Jacques Maynes. Before I recognized him, I already started chatting him up as I sometimes do with strangers when they look bored and non-threatening. 

Dumb question #1 for the bike-star: His giant roller-suitcase read Merrell on it, so I asked him if it converted to a back-pack. He said "no, it would be too heavy", then I responded "yeah with the wheels and all...." I didn't bother explaining that I really thought a compartment of the suitcase could be extracted from the suitcase to become a backpack rather than putting the entire thing on your back. It was too late at night for explanations. 

When I finally recognized his grill I asked him: "Are you a Jacques Maynes brother?"

"Yes" -BJM

"Which one?" - me

"Ben." - BJM.

"Really? Wow! My name is Ragnar and this is my son Skylar" - me (names changed to protect my interests)

"How did you know?" - BJM

"Oh I follow cycling. I was at the Bonny Doon climb for Tour of California. Say, weren't you leading that stage and then...." I tailed off because I felt uncomfortable telling a pro he imploded when I couldn't hang on the wheel of an "imploded pro" for 10 seconds.

"Well I am just returning from Tour of Utah where we got my team mate 6th place." - BJM

"When is your next race?" -me

"US Pro Nationals. I am feeling pretty good now. Utah was good altitude training..." - BJM

Another ignorant comment: "Maybe next year you guys will be invited to something BIG in Europe!" - me

"Well, actually we are targeting Tour Down Under"

By now it was time to part ways at a Light Rail Station because he was Southbound presumably for downtown to catch a bus home to Santa Cruz area. I was Northbound.

But BJM stopped, opened his bag and pulled out two "trading cards" of himself. 

"How old is Skylar?" - BJM

"He turns 3 in about 3 hours." True story by me

"Well happy Birthday Skylar!" - BJM

(silence) - Skylar

I emailed him the next day to tell him I checked out his website and I was reminded what a great season he was having, so congrats. I also apologized for not asking him to sign the "trading cards" as I felt as if I needed to hustle to catch the Light Rail etc. 

Within hours BJM responded that he would have some freshly signed ones ready for my and Skylar at Tour of Cali next year.

+2 on the BJM fan club.


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

i was fortunate to have an opportunity to meet bradley wiggins after t.t in palo alto ( ca, usa ) 2 years ( he finished 2nd to cancellarra, of course ) and we talked for about few moment and he seem like a really like nice guy and i congr. him on great tt performance and wish him lucks the rest of race. earlier this year i finally met lance armstrong in my hometown of san jose, ca but i didn't have a chance to talk to him ( it was packed and security was high ) and i was about few inches away him ( some lady was infront of me and she wouldn't move when i tried " swim move '' to move in to the front ) next day i bought the local newspapaer and i saw my self in the photo with lance signing autographs. of course right now framing in my bedroom wall.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I met a few. I've met LeMond (multiple times), Roche, Phinney (Davis), Julich, Tony Cruz, Bjarne Riis, and Fabian Cancellara. All have been pretty nice, except Riis. Not real personable and not real friendly (Mr. 60% Personality?). In 2008 I went to Paris-Roubaix and flew out of Brussels on Monday (day after). Riis, Cancellara, and his wife were in the same terminal. I normally wouldn't bother someone like that, but when would I ever get a chance to meet this guy (Cancellara) and I wanted to congratulate him on a great race (even though he did get 2nd). I went up and shook his hand. He was very nice. He was wearing gold shoes (a la Michael Johnson - track type shoes). Anyone else would have looked fruity, but it was Sparticus! 
LeMond has been extremely nice every time I've met him. Julich lives in Reno and he's ridden by my home a few times. I swear once I saw him riding with Jens Voight, but not 100% sure. 
I love the accessibility this sport has.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

CoffeeBean2 said:


> Met Chris Horner at this year's Chicago Criterium. My wife and I were walking back to the car after my race and we went past the registration tent. I saw this skinny guy in an Astana kit. I mentioned to my wife I thought that was Horner. We walked up to him as he was talking with a couple and their little girl. The little girl was a riot - she wanted to know if Chris had met Lance Armstrong, why he had his name on his bike, but she didn't, etc. Chris handled it all with a great sense of humor.
> 
> So, my wife and I got to chat with Chris for a few moments. He mentioned he was looking forward the typical July weather in Chicago (hot and muggy) and what was up with the low humidity and temperature in the 70's? He said he'd prefer the hot and muggy. So we chatted for a few more minutes and then he excused himself to go warm up.


I was stationed on a submarine in the late 80's with Jon Horner. All did was go on and on about his little brother. The whole family is quality.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

burgrat said:


> I met a few. I've met LeMond (multiple times), Roche, Phinney (Davis), Julich, Tony Cruz, Bjarne Riis, and Fabian Cancellara. All have been pretty nice, except Riis. Not real personable and not real friendly (Mr. 60% Personality?). In 2008 I went to Paris-Roubaix and flew out of Brussels on Monday (day after). Riis, Cancellara, and his wife were in the same terminal. I normally wouldn't bother someone like that, but when would I ever get a chance to meet this guy (Cancellara) and I wanted to congratulate him on a great race (even though he did get 2nd). I went up and shook his hand. He was very nice. He was wearing gold shoes (a la Michael Johnson - track type shoes). Anyone else would have looked fruity, but it was Sparticus!
> LeMond has been extremely nice every time I've met him. Julich lives in Reno and he's ridden by my home a few times. I swear once I saw him riding with Jens Voight, but not 100% sure.
> I love the accessibility this sport has.


I know a couple that drove Julich to the airport from the ATOC a few years ago and they said he was a really nice and down to earth guy.

I hung out in a hotel for a bit after one of the ATOC ended and Cipo was there waiting for his flight. He spent much time hanging with the Rock girls.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Met Lance at the Waco Triathlon when he was 15. He was not so cool, very arrogant. But he was 15 so who wouldn't be arrogant at 15? Years later he owned a farm on my street outside Austin. Saw him riding twice. Once he grunted "hey" to me as I was running the other direction. That is all.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Met George 3 times, got a pic of me George and robbin williams from Break-away with Cancer ride.

Met DZ as he was walking his bike back through the crowds after his prologue run in the ATOC.

Met/pics with Levi on his way, and from the podium at Sea Otter this year.

And one wife meeting.. ATOC, I was getting pics and getting jumped on, pushd and about knocked over by this screaming girl.. she said sorry but she had to get a pic.. the "top" riders had already went through, so I was wondering why she was going bonkers and asked her "who do you want a pic of, and she said "him" and Pointed.. "My husband!" I thought that was cool. I think she was pointing at a BMC, or Cervelo rider.


----------

